# Audi out of DTM? R8 LMS to ALMS? Allan McNish Guest Column... All In This Month's Road & Track



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We received the latest April 2009 issue of Road & Track here at Fourtitude's East Coast offices and caught a few Audi mentions (believed incorrect) as well as a guest column written by our favorite Scottish Audi racecar driver Allan McNish. 
The two believed incorrect mentions came in an article covering the outlook of the ALMS for the 2009 season (pp.93-94). 
First, following the mention of Audi's departure from the ALMS beyond Sebring, R&T also says that Audi pulled out of the DTM. We're sure this is incorrect as Audi itself has already confirmed its participation and its driver lineup and several Audi drivers have already been doing promotional events like the Ball des Sports. 
Second was a mention in the same article of the R8. Here's the direct quote.

_Quote »_... (Audi) has announced plans to sell a race-prepped version of its stunning R8 road car to privateer participants. If all goes well, this R8 could very well see action as early as this year's Petit Le Mans race at Road Atlanta in October.

Technically, this isn't a mistaken confirmation and we think it's more wishful thinking (that we would agree with). However, the background we know of the R8 makes this not (yet) possible. The R8 LMS has been developed to GT3 spec and has been confirmed for a one-make R8-based series that will tour with the Le Mans Series in Europe... not far from a similar setup with the Porsche Cup series. 
ALMS GT classes are GT1 and GT2. GT2 will hotly contested this year with entrants not limited to the Porsche 911, Ferrari F430, BMW M3 and after Le Mans the Chevrolet Corvette. The class will be hotly contested, but the R8 thus far has not been confirmed for GT2 spec... at least not yet.
Last, on p.95 of the issue is a guest column by Audi racecar driver Allan McNish. It's an enjoyable read and... breaking news... Allan's son Finlay thinks his dad is good, but not as fast as Lightning McQueen. 
Want to know more about Road and Track? Check out more at their website after the link.
* Road and Track *


----------

